# Windmill brake.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I know nothing about this other than the name of the part you need--centrifugal brake - Google Search

Good luck----


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

You could try a Furling system (I had to look up the name, so don't take me as an expert). The turbine is essentially mounted on a hinge with a spring and when the wind blows too hard the turbine rotates out of the wind and slows down.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

What a cool project. Some pics after you build it maybe ? Oh'Mike's idea reminded me of my mini bike. May be you can use a clutch. It works on centrifigual force


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out the Mother Earth News website.
There all about being off the grid.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would suggest going to Fieldlines.com which is the discussion forum for Otherpower.com. They have some real wind experts there.

I hope you have a good blade set. Some cooling tower blades make a decent windmill. Others do not.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Before you go "off-grid" VOTE in the Project of the Month contest here at DIY Chatroom.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

shazapple said:


> You could try a Furling system (I had to look up the name, so don't take me as an expert). The turbine is essentially mounted on a hinge with a spring and when the wind blows too hard the turbine rotates out of the wind and slows down.


+1 on the furling system.. By far the best way to go...


----------



## 52Caddy (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, the furling system sounds about the easiest. I don't know if you could rig up a brake that would last long to keep that slowed down.
The only other way would be to get rid of the lift created by the blades, I think that's typically done by rotating the blades on big units, but I doubt you have that option off a cooling tower fan.
How about a governor system that would slide out on the blades as the centripetal force increases from the increased speed. As they slide out it would cover up the blade and change the shape of the airfoil to reduce lift, thereby slowing down the rotation? 
Sounds good in theory, but I have no idea how you could accomplish that at home!


----------

